# Alternative to YouTube for protected streaming?



## quagmire (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey guys.
I need to embed a video in presentation (pdf) for academic purposes. I want to limit the visibility of the video to the person addressed only, so I cant put it on YouTube. So do you guys know of any other video streaming service which has videos visible to others, but only if they have the link, and are invisible to search engines etc.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 13, 2015)

I think YouTube provide private videos if the up-loader wants it to be private.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2015)

Can confirm.

You can set the video to Private and then enter the Circles (Google+) or email addresses of the people who you want your videos to be accessible to.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 13, 2015)

if a person is determined to copy a video, he will do it. even with a simple screen recording software one can record whatever is playing on the screen.  

with my limited research I see that one can embed videos in PDF. you also should be able to set the expiration date for the PDF(I believe its possible).


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 13, 2015)

check video options while uploading... Something like _"Make this video unlisted(Only people with link can see)"_


----------



## quagmire (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys, 'Unlisted' visibility works great. 

I trust the person I'm sending it to so it serves the purpose, video doesn't show up on YouTube search/ Google search or even on my Channel.


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 25, 2015)

For youtube your best bet is the unlisted option, you can also try Vimeo and you can add a password to the video


----------

